# Re: Setting up a Netgear WPN824 router, need help



## ElusionPDX (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Setting up a Netgear WPN824 router, need help*

i hate to bump a reaaaaaaaaally old topic, however im having the EXACT same problem, i can connect to the router, however the router "detected" a static connection.....i use Dynamic Ip's for my connection...always have...I'm using FiOS, when i connect my other router my wgt624v4 everythign works perfect, but when i connect my wpn824 i get the exact same problem he had with one other tiny problem...i dont have a modem...i use fios, the only thing close to a modem is a huge box they nailed on my wall in the basement adn there two boxes there 1 with "alarm" settings, the other with phone out ports and tx and 10/100 with a bunch of blinking led's(looks like a modem, talks like a modem...but its nailed into a cement wall so not a modem that im keen on messing with without proper advice)

sorry for my very basic description..i tend to be a rather knowledgeable computer user but after the past 4 hours of doing every possible troubleshooting thing i can WITHOUT touching that box, id rather have some knowledgeable advice before i touch that box

Edit: also i tried to release and renew the ip on the connection info on the router firmware screen i checked ipconfig, as well as services.msc to cehck for any possible thing that could possibly be wrong

i think it might be MAC address locked but since im not sure if that box is the modem or not, im not sure if i should unplug it.(new to the FiOS troubleshooting.)


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Setting up a Netgear WPN824 router, need help*

Your problem is not the same, and you don't have the exact same issue.

With FiOS, the ONT (big box nailed to the wall) retains the lease with the old MAC address for some time. If you're changing the connected device, you have to do one of two things.


Call Verizon and have them reset the connection.
In the configuration of the router that work, release the WAN connection lease BEFORE disconnecting, then remove the device and connect the new device.


----------



## ElusionPDX (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Setting up a Netgear WPN824 router, need help*

ok trying now will post back with results


----------



## ElusionPDX (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Setting up a Netgear WPN824 router, need help*

heh not letting em edit but that DID work, however i now have a second problem..im now trying to set the wgt624v4 as a wireless repeater for the wpn824v1 and i put in the base mac address as well as a ip to be used by the repeater(i used 192.168.1.11 because my network doesn't usually go above 11 and because its pretty simple), so i pop on the mac address of the wpn824 in the base station mac id setting under the wireless repeater page of the wgt624 and the 624 disappears like a stealth plane on radar, no way to see it or connect to it.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Setting up a Netgear WPN824 router, need help*

Here's the manual for that router, I don't see any evidence that it offers wireless bridge mode. ftp://downloads.netgear.com/files/WGT624v4_RM_22May07.pdf


----------



## ElusionPDX (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Setting up a Netgear WPN824 router, need help*



> The performance and compatibility characteristics of the WGT-624 may yet improve further, however. Netgear will be offering its own firmware upgrades for the WGT-624 in mid-November which it says will further improve the real-world throughput performance of the device. The upgrade will also add repeater support for WDS to increase range.


it has repeater capabilities


----------

